# need help with my lights?



## el nismo 240sx (Jan 18, 2009)

*89 240sx need help with lights?*

* hey can anyone tell me why my lights wont go down? they go up and everything just wont go back down. i have checked the relays and fuses they look good. the motors for the lights are still good i tried them on my bros car and they work perfect. what do u guys think it is?*


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Check the button on your dash or your turn sig/HL swith is done.


----------



## el nismo 240sx (Jan 18, 2009)

i checked the turn signals there good and the headlights the button on the dash is good i guess cause i put them down and i press the button and they go up. any more info


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

sup man,im rockin the lazy eye kit myself.sounds like a problem i had before,towned out i jus had to mash the button for the lights one extra time.try checkin your fuses,check ur relays and make sure everything is plugged in tight.Only thing i got for u.Sounds like a short or something,problem is clearly electrical..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I dont mean the turn signals are bad, I mean that the lighting part is probably bad... If you want to try and change that whole assembly out it might work.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm having a similar problem right now with my s13. I hit a pothole and one light went out and they won't go back down. I hit the manual button but nothing. I have to disconnect my battery when I turn the car off or it will be dead when I come back out to start it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

el nismo 240sx said:


> * hey can anyone tell me why my lights wont go down? they go up and everything just wont go back down.*


*If the lights don't drop down but they turn on, you might want to check 'retract relay-3' which controls the headlamp motors. The relay is located in the 'relay box' on the driver's side of the engine up front under the air filter box; when facing the front of the car, the relay is in the front row in the box, second one in, starting on the left hand side. 

You might also want to check the headlamp timer which is located in the drivers compartment on the left side behind the kick panel, under the fuse block.*


----------

